# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита сайтов от вирусов  >  revsci.net

## tanka_

Здравствуйте,
avg периодически находит revsci.net здесь С:\Users\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cockies
что это такое и как бороться?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

